# Грыжа межпозвонковая. Как жить с таким диагнозом?



## Таисья (20 Янв 2012)

добрый день! только сегодня от врача. нашла ваш форум, очень заинтересовал спор, много интересного узнала. Но главный вопрос остался: как жить с такими диагнозами? как- то укреплять позвоночник?  что конкретно нужно делать? об операции думать совсем не хочется да и как- то рано, так и врачи говорят. три года назад поставили диагноз - грыжа межпозвонковая - точных терминов не знаю, что врач сказал , то и повторяю. сегодня еще одну вещь добавили что- то подобное остеофиту. может это одно и тоже? (просто у разных врачей были с промежутком в три года) разъясните, пожалуйста! потому что до вашего форума вообще не понимала о чем речь. диагноз есть в медицинской терминологии , а что это и как с этим быть- непонятно? нашла много статей и о питания, и правильных нагрузках, и чрезмерных нагрузках, как бы это все связать в единое целое....хочется услышать рекомендации специалистов... помогают ли при этом массажи и какие, существует ли медикаментозное эффективное лечение в момент обострения?


----------



## Денис Пахомов (29 Янв 2012)

Таисья написал(а):


> три года назад поставили диагноз - грыжа межпозвонковая - точных терминов не знаю, что врач сказал , то и повторяю.


А в каком отделе грыжа эта?



Таисья написал(а):


> как жить с такими диагнозами? как- то укреплять позвоночник? что конкретно нужно делать?


Да, нужно укреплять позвоночник и делать зарядку!  Все упражнения должны быть направлены на укрепление мышечного корсета (именно он держит Вашу спину) и упражнения на поддержание гибкости спины - это улучшает эластичность связок (связки помогаю крутить позвоночник во все стороны).


----------



## Таисья (30 Янв 2012)

поясничный отдел 4-5 позвонки, теперь прибавили остеохондроз. МРТ делали три года назад (грыжа), остеохондроз поставили только на основе компьютерного рентгена, что там на самом деле - не понятно.... врачи дают какие-то невменяемые рекомендации, предлагают стационар.... чем этот стационар поможет? снимут боль, отправят домой... главное - что после стационара...


----------

